
10 packing tips for lightweight travelers - queserasera
https://medium.com/@jordandegeus/10-packing-tips-for-lightweight-travelers-756c673408a
======
masonic
The submitter is quite dedicated to self-promotion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=queserasera](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=queserasera)

